# Bowhunter unlimited choices



## SpiritArcher (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi Bob,

I shoot in this category for field and 3D and shoot a Bowtech Admiral set at 55 lbs. I have a Sword Apex Hunter sight with the level removed to comply with Archery Canada rules. I just started shooting with a 14 oz. 10 1/4" B-Stinger with a 1" quick disconnect. I also have an Octane Tripwire rest. I also use a Scott lil'goose wrist release. ICS Hunter arrows with 2.5 vanes.

I shoot a "lower" draw weight simply because an archer will shoot a lot of arrows over the course of a tourney and higher poundage for me could lead to earlier muscle fatigue. The lower poundage also helps me to maintain a solid wall without having to worry about creep.


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Hey, Thanks for the reply. I appreciate the info. I'm thinking of trying something different.


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Does anyone use an arpeture sight indoors with no lens? Almost like a recurve sight? I think the rule says fixed pin/ no optics.


----------



## SpiritArcher (Aug 18, 2011)

Interesting idea, Bob. I never thought of using a recurve target sight on a compound, especially one using an aperature. Will you be using a peep? I am wondering how an aperature sight would work with a peep considering they're practically the same thing. 

As for the rule, I see no reason why you couldn't use it. I would check with your local judge or Archery Canada first just to avoid a DQ at a shoot. I heard of a guy who shot really well at this year's regionals and would have medaled in the Master BHU class but was later DQ'd after another archer filed a grievance with Archery Canada because he used a lens on his bowhunting sight.


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

I've never tried the "double arpeture" idea, but I was wondering how if it would benefit aging eyes


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

You can use a target sight like a Sure-loc and a scope as long as there is no lens or level, just a pin. Just don't adjust the sight once the scoring round starts.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Your best choice is a quality site like a Truball Vision and 5 pins set at 20,30,36,42,47.This set up works great.


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Looks like a nice sight. Is it 4 pins max allowed?


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

DODGE-3D said:


> Your best choice is a quality site like a Truball Vision and 5 pins set at 20,30,36,42,47.This set up works great.


That would work for 3D but for field you would need a different setting for the pins. I assumed he was talking target and field because he was referring to BHUL not bowhunter release.


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

I WAS thinking target and field, but I do appreciate any input.


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Pretty sure that with the way the rules are written now, that you can even use an HHA or similar for outdoor target and field as long as there is no level or lens.


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Hey Thanks thunderbolt. Is Indoor target is different? I was kinda hoping for "1 sight does all".


----------



## SpiritArcher (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi Bob,

The equipment rules for BHU apply to all events. Indoor, outdoor, and field.


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Thank-you.


----------

